# What is Eye Rub on a Mantis?



## Mantis Man13 (May 29, 2020)

The title says it all


----------



## Mantis Man13 (May 29, 2020)

The seller of my giant shield mantis said that mantises can get a condition called eye rub I don’t know what it is


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 29, 2020)

Eye rub is when a mantis rubs its eye on something to the point of it loosing sight in that specific area of its eye.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (May 29, 2020)

How do you prevent it? Sounds scary! I think I have had this happen to my mantis before as one time it developed black spots on its eyes?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 29, 2020)

Its not life threatening or anything, it just marrs the appearance of the eye, and messes with the function a bit. A lot of my mantids have eye rub, because they will try to hunt other mantids through the walls of their cage and rub their eyes on the plastic. You can prevent it by using large cages, making sure there is nothing to hunt right outside the cage, and using a mesh cage. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Man13 (May 29, 2020)

But are black spots on the eye eye rub indicators?


----------



## BlobfishBoy (May 29, 2020)

Are you referring to the pseudopupils of your mantis? If so, that is completely normal.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (May 29, 2020)

No I am referring to this photo for example. You can see the pseudopupils, but then you can see dark black spots. Is this the eye rub?


----------



## Mantis Man13 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 29, 2020)

Yes, that is eye rub.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (May 30, 2020)

The seller I am getting a mantis from said you can get eye rub from mesh screens in a terrarium from the store. I have one and have never had this problem?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 30, 2020)

Well, a mantis can get eye rub from any surface. What kind of mesh is it?


----------



## Mantis Man13 (May 30, 2020)

It is the kind from a terrarium. Almost like window mesh.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 30, 2020)

Oh, fiberglass mesh. I’ve never had a problem with it.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 30, 2020)

sheralynn has them on both eyes, but dont have the feeling she is seeing bad with it. but won't surprise me that the eyes are getting damaged.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (May 30, 2020)

Awww shes cute what type of mantis is she?


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 31, 2020)

she is a Polyspilota Aeruginnosa . Was looking in my old topic and she was green when she was a nympf.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 31, 2020)

They can still live a good life is well taken care of with this condition. But Alas, they will never read braille.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (May 31, 2020)

Lol why do u say they will never read braille


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 31, 2020)

Once they are blind, they can’t do much is what she said.


----------



## stacywhite75 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## stacywhite75 (Mar 23, 2021)

What if the mantis is not kept in any enclosure and the eye rub just appeared one day? Does anyone know if once the eye rub black spot starts it will spread out without any further contact with any surface?

Thank you


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 23, 2021)

stacywhite75 said:


> What if the mantis is not kept in any enclosure and the eye rub just appeared one day? Does anyone know if once the eye rub black spot starts it will spread out without any further contact with any surface?
> 
> Thank you


It won’t spread without further contact. It happens with constant contact with a surface.


----------

